# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  سيارات المعاقين ارجوكم الرد بسرعه

## dr.ahmed55

السلام عليكم ... انا لست معوق ولكني بصدد شراء سياره معوقين من المنطقه الحره ببورسعيد باسم معوق مقابل مبلغ مالي ولكني اخشي ان اتعرض للنصب لان السياره تكون باسمه ... من فضلكم اريد ان اعرف ماهي الاجراءات المتبعه علما بان المعوق اتم الكشف الطبي ومعه اوراقه التي تمكنه من شراء السياره ولكن طبعا انا الذي سوف ادفع تمن السياره  ؟؟؟ وماهي ضماناتي حتي لا اتعرض للنصب ؟؟؟ وكم من الوقت يحتاج الافراج الجمركي من المنطقه الحره ببورسعيد؟؟ ومتي استطيع نقل ملكيتها لي؟؟؟ ارجوكم ساعدوني ... ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------

